# Happy Veterans Day



## dexrusjak (Nov 11, 2010)

To all of you who currently serve or have served in our armed forces, I sincerely thank you.  Your sacrifice and courage are remarkable.  We as a nation are incredibly fortunate to have men and women like you who selflessly step up and risk your lives for the defense of this great nation.  Sometimes we disagree with one another about issues such as religious beliefs, but I am grateful to you and other soldiers through the years who have sacrificed to ensure that we live in a country where we are free to disagree with one another.

To you, Veteran, I say "Thank you."


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2010)

x2!  

Thanks Vets!


----------



## TTom (Nov 11, 2010)

Was my pleasure to serve, was my luck to serve in a time of peace.

I'm hugely thankful for those who served in times where the sacrifice was much greater.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 11, 2010)

Hooah!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

POW MIA you are not forgotten


----------

